# Quick connect mount for Moose Plow & Kawi 750?



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

I have a 2011 Kawaski Brute Force 750. I also have a moose plow. Is there a quick connect mount? 

Currently, I drag the plow in front of the quad, crawl on the floor, reach under trying to lift the side up enough to get the pin in, repeat with the other side .

Is there an easier way to do it? 

Thanks,
Rich


----------

